# litter numbers?



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

what is the average number of kits in a litter? i'm assuming 2 or 3? thanks


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

years ago we had a litter of 6 kittens, but had no cats for years now,


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

It does vary between breeds - 2-3 would probably be average for a Persian, but Siames or Orientals usually have larger litters - maybe 5 on average? My breeds average around 4.



spid said:


> what is the average number of kits in a litter? i'm assuming 2 or 3? thanks


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Meant to add that the largest litters I've had have been 10 kittens, but not all survived - it's always riskier with larger litters. My largest surviving litter was 8.



kozykatz said:


> It does vary between breeds - 2-3 would probably be average for a Persian, but Siames or Orientals usually have larger litters - maybe 5 on average? My breeds average around 4.


----------



## PoppyLily (Jan 8, 2008)

the largest i had was 6 but 2 died 
One of my girls came from a litter of 6 and the other was a litter of 8!


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

my largest litter is 7


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Ive had 9,all survived with no help from me


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

I would say 4-5 is average but some breeds have smaller litters x In MC's i think the average could be higher as i regularly see 8 kittens on breeders websites xx

i know of some MC's that have larger litters than that, some survive and sometimes not all do xx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I've had 2 lots of 7. Though 6 from each survived. I know of someone who had 9 and all survived*


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

My moggie had five. Was quite glad she stopped there


----------



## Emmag (Apr 4, 2008)

Well I'm pleased to say my bsh gave birth to 6 kittens yesterday. 3 she gave birth to and 3 by c-section. Fingers crossed they do well! x


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

woah! That's a lot of kits! - what about first time mums - do they tend to have smaller litters?


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Mine were 1st time mams, lol *


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

spid said:


> woah! That's a lot of kits! - what about first time mums - do they tend to have smaller litters?


nope - mine had 5-7 xx lol xx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

okay - that's a lot! Not sure if my girl (Birman) will appreciate the stretch marks! Thank you everyone. Hope all new kitties thrive greatly.


----------

